# Manual tuning ITV HD on Sky+HD Box



## TheShark (13 Dec 2009)

Would anyone have the frequency for manually tuning ITV HD onto a Sky+HD box?


----------



## SparkRite (13 Dec 2009)

TheShark said:


> Would anyone have the frequency for manually tuning ITV HD onto a Sky+HD box?


 
Just used a new fangled search engine called "Google" and this is the first on the list:-



Seems to tell all you want to know.


----------

